# Mods



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey mods. I posted my tires for trade last night and didn't get any replies, so I posted pics about an hour or 2 ago. I just went to check and see if I had any replies and my thread is gone. Whats up? Did I do somthing?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i will check on that for you


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yes i see your thread was deleted. i will inquire why from the person who hard deleted it.
in fact he deleted 2 tire threads from there. one regarding mud *****es, the other 29.5 laws.
which was yours?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wasnt me this time.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Mud ******s. What did I do?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It was just a mistake on someones part... Just post it back up.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

It was I!!!

I had selected your thread to edit your title from "trade" to Mud B*tcthe$ for trade.

I had hard deleted the outlaw thread because they had been sold and thread had been soft deleted by the OP.

Unfortunately your thread must have still been selected when I hard deleted the outlaws!

Sorry bud!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

see a simple accident


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

it's a conspiracy against mud b*tche$!!!


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i wonder what the point was in calling them that


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

good question? seems like bad advertisement imo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok there's no need to go there... Problem solved. Thread closed.


----------

